# How do you get High?: The legal way.



## Hebon (Jan 29, 2012)

Basically, the point of this thread is for you to tell us how you manage to become high (or as close to it as possible) *without using drugs!*

For example; I've never taken any mind altering drugs during my life, but I have experienced some extremely mind altering moments using music, low lights, and my bed. I put on some MuteMath (my favorite ambient band), turn the lights down, lie on my bed with my eyes towards the light, close my eyes, and eventually I start hallucinating.

It's pretty fantastic.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I prefer helicopters for their efficiency, but sometimes climbing to the top of mountains gives an adequate sensation if you look downward.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Well I prefer helicopters for their efficiency, but sometimes climbing to the top of mountains gives an adequate sensation if you look downward.


I find planes tend to give me the same effect.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2012)

When I get a really good idea for a game and start writing feverishly.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2012)

I am afraid of heights


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 29, 2012)

After riding amusement park rides,you get the feeling of being hyper and high.


----------



## iFish (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been high before so I know how it feels.

And honestly, I can get that feeling just by having a really good time on Twitter with good music on and being in the dark. I'll start laughing at everything and doing silly things(Like singing and recording it). I'll be sure to try what you said though.


----------



## wasim (Jan 29, 2012)

Hebon said:


> For example; I've never taken any mind altering drugs during my life, but I have experienced some extremely mind altering moments using music, low lights, and my bed. I put on some MuteMath (my favorite ambient band), turn the lights down, lie on my bed with my eyes towards the light, close my eyes, and eventually I start hallucinating.



Almost the same here. I listen to some music lie on my bed, with my head looking under the bed.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.legalbuds.com/ don't be a pussy to smoke some shit


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 29, 2012)

@Arnold Schwarzenegger I thought you'd say wasting androids 

I'd get the feeling of smelling something pleasant whenever I spend a few hours drawing...I believe it's a kind of synethesia?


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 29, 2012)

No drugs? Not me then.

I'm on LOADS of medicines for my Cystic Fibrosis, over 20 total daily. They keep me in a constant "high" state. How do I know they do?
Well, when morphine from a E.R. has no effect on me whatsoever, it's safe to say I'm already far out of it. Same case with Vicodyn and a number of other pain medicines, they don't effect me at all.

What the world calls "high" is my 24/7 state of living, 100% serious and 100% legal.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 29, 2012)

lawl on a serious note if I haven't ran in some time and have a really good running session (for me is like 20 mins intense HIIT) I get the greatest feeling in the world. dat runner's high.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 29, 2012)

I drink a 2 Liter of Mountain Dew then snowboard all day.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 29, 2012)

Have sex


----------



## uribemaster (Jan 29, 2012)

1. Putting on lots of axe in a closed room
2. Smelling that marker/highlighter
Both give you an awesome feeling of lightheadedness and hyperness and other feelings as if you were high haha


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 29, 2012)

get shit tired. greatest high ever


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 29, 2012)

I vaporize sativa with my Magic Flight Launch Box.  It would be legal if I bothered to get a medical marijuana license.  Remember, smoke indica and vape the sativa for best results.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 29, 2012)

Lots and lots of pain can cause a release of endorphins.... So just hit your hand with a hammer repeatedly or something... 

Or you  could just not get high legal or otherwise  

"Adventure…excitement…a Jedi craves not these things."


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 29, 2012)

A couple ounces of elephant tranquilizer, embalming fluid, and gerbil blood injected straight into the brain stem.


----------



## emugirl1994 (Jan 29, 2012)

Usually whenever I clean my bathroom I get light headed and feel like I'm high. Guess it's the combination of Chlorox and Ajax.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

Choking myself with a belt while taking a big dump. As natural a high as you get.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 29, 2012)

Cutting myself and gaze at the stream of blood. It makes your heart pound and--

...


----------



## kevan (Jan 29, 2012)

Being intimate with somebody...  
Or lollies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Nutmeg. 

Okay, so I've never actually tried that, but considered it when I stopped smoking pot.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 29, 2012)

FAP.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 29, 2012)

Playing a Nintendo game.
Not drinking much water.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2012)

Somehow I knew this would be an EoF-esque thread.


----------



## kevan (Jan 29, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Somehow I knew this would be an EoF-esque thread.


Well some posts (like mine) are serious. Others are silly


----------



## Forstride (Jan 29, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> get shit tired. greatest high ever


This.  Also, sometimes if I find the perfect position while laying in bed going to sleep, I'll start getting lightheaded and nearly pass out (Sleep wise, not literally pass out).  It just feels so cool.


----------



## painless (Jan 29, 2012)

I get high by doing good in my life and bringing light into the darkness of the people that I encounter in day to day life. To see them smile and feel that light makes me feel wonderful!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > get shit tired. greatest high ever
> ...



Try being awake for seven days straight. It's not so great after that. The hallucinations suuuuck.
(admission: I had chemical assistance keeping me awake that long)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > iggloovortex said:
> ...


It was cocaine, wasn't it? The white wolf makes sense now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 29, 2012)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> I am afraid of heights



Welcome to my world.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 29, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > TDWP FTW said:
> ...


I'm not Vulpes, but I guess it was Meth. (not personal exp., but I watch movies  )

And I don't know how you can look at that beautiful fox in his sig and possibly get anything but a sense of tranquility from it.

Shame on you. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Blood Fetish said:


> It was cocaine, wasn't it? The white wolf makes sense now.



I wish. Never had that kind of money, though. Was on methamphetamine.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm the sort of person who wears $200 jewelry. I hire people to pick up my cocaine for me. I cannot relate to your story.

Dictated but not read. Blood Fetish.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2012)

There are two responses for this and I can not choose between them so I will go with both

1) I am probably supposed to mention that most "drugs" lists are inclusive lists which is contrary to actual chemistry (see pihkal and tihkal) which allows for a near infinite number of combinations and isomers (geometric and otherwise) most of which will not be classified as drugs.

2) Sleep deprivation- I use it quite a lot if I need to think of ideas and have to stop the other half of my mind shooting things down too quickly.

I can do the synaesthesia/lucid dreaming bit but unless I need to stay half awake and get some rest at the same time I do not find it that useful.

Also @uribemaster that is known as low level solvents possibly hypoxia depending on how you work it.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2012)

uribemaster said:


> 1. Putting on lots of axe in a closed room


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1087772/Boy-12-collapsed-died-using-Lynx-deodorant.html

Axe deodorant is branded as 'Lynx' in the UK.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 29, 2012)

bed+music+gaming+coca cola


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 29, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> iggloovortex said:
> 
> 
> > get shit tired. greatest high ever
> ...


That is dangerous just smoke/vape marijuana for safety


----------



## coolness (Jan 29, 2012)

damn just smell that second glue for 10 min and than your high


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2012)

I take my private jet,
and go to non jurisdictional waters... then I do cocaine


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 29, 2012)

Poppers? Peyote? Dried banana peels?

But back when I did do drugs, I mostly stuck to the illegal ones.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 29, 2012)

I sit next to someone smoking weed. Perfectly legal.

(jk I don't do drugs)


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2012)

You want a head rush?  Try self-induced orthostatic hypotension:
Squat down onto the ground
Breathe deeply and quickly for 30 seconds
Stand up really fast
(Optional): Repeat steps 1-3 a couple more times
If you do it right, you'll faint for a few seconds.  If you don't faint, you'll feel lightheaded at the very least.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> You want a head rush?  Try self-induced orthostatic hypotension:
> Squat down onto the ground
> Breathe deeply and quickly for 30 seconds
> Stand up really fast
> ...


I did that and fainted, banged my head on a door on the way down


----------



## Hebon (Jan 29, 2012)

Read post below.


----------



## Hebon (Jan 29, 2012)

I just want to remind everyone that the point of this thread is to share ways of getting high *WITHOUT DRUGS or CHEMICAL SUBSTANCES* (and choking yourself if your into that sort of thing...)*!!*


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 29, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> You want a head rush?  Try self-induced orthostatic hypotension:



We used to do this at school. Until I managed to fall over on concrete and gave myself a concussion 

(friend was meant to hold me up/catch me)


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 29, 2012)

Driving 150+ MPH on a closed course or you can do some legal drag racing if you have free events, just bring your own car.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 29, 2012)

Run.  Far.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned autoerotic asphyxiation, yet.
While I'm sure this is euphoric, I do not recommend trying it. One of my friends died from the practice.
No I will not explain it, if you don't already know what it is.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned autoerotic asphyxiation, yet.
> While I'm sure this is euphoric, I highly recommend against trying it. One of my friends died from the practice.
> No I will not explain it, if you don't already know what it is.


 Definitely read that wrong, thought you were recommending we _do_ try it...heh...Oops..


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, I worded it poorly. Didn't sleep well last night. Can't think of the proper phrase I wanted to use there.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned nautoerotic asphyxiatio, yet.
> While I'm sure this is euphoric, I do not recommend trying it. One of my friends died from the practice.
> No I will not explain it, if you don't already know what it is.



dont do it, you could end like Kung Fu


Spoiler


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 29, 2012)

I can legally smoke weed, does that count?
If not on weed (or when I am, just amplifies the effect) I could always listen to _Heavyweight_ or _Suliman_ by Infected Mushroom through good earphones in my bed with my eyes closed, gets me nice and euphoric.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm at least 6'5" or so; if I want to get high I just stand up.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 29, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> I'm at least 6'5" or so; if I want to get high I just stand up.



6'4, same here.

*tallbrofist*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 29, 2012)

Warrior522 said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at least 6'5" or so; if I want to get high I just stand up.
> ...


To be fair, I haven't measured in such a long time it's partially guesswork.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 29, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> > ProtoKun7 said:
> ...



It's been a year or so since I last checked, but I stand eye to eye with a guy who says he's 6'4, so I go by that because I can't be arsed to measure myself...


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

Both of you could have measured your height in the time it took to make those posts.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 29, 2012)

idoser it uses brainwaves to get high and it legal so i cant in trouble with the law


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2012)

digipokemaster said:


> idoser it uses brainwaves to get high and it legal so i cant in trouble with the law


To bad you need high quality headphones and it only works for certain people...I've wanted to try their sleep doses for a long time but they just don't work for me.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

I read about the use of binaural stuff before, but have yet to see a peer reviewed study presenting any evidence of its effectiveness beyond a placebo.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jan 29, 2012)

Red Bull, Excedrin, and Benadryl... Only way I can deal with Migranes at work. Gives a nice fluffy feeling.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 29, 2012)

Did anyone try that digital drug? Some audio file that gets you high, called i-doser or something..
I DL'd it once, being sceptic, but the software couldn't recognise my sound card so..

Anyway, if I really want to get high (which I never really feel the need to) I can just buy weed legally here..


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Did anyone try that digital drug? Some audio file that gets you high, called i-doser or something..
> I DL'd it once, being sceptic, but the software couldn't recognise my sound card so..
> 
> Anyway, if I really want to get high (which I never really feel the need to) I can just buy weed legally here..


lrn2read thread.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 29, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone try that digital drug? Some audio file that gets you high, called i-doser or something..
> ...


So, my comment about this i-doser has nothing to do with the thread?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2012)

Wabsta said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > Wabsta said:
> ...


Back one page, last post.


----------



## Ace (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone else here who meditates or uses guided meditation to achieve certain kinds of high?

In my experience, it doesn't quite compare in the same way to weed, since you only experience alteration in the mental realm, whereas a physical drug gives a stronger perceived alteration of the physical realm.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, let me rephrase my question, did anyone else try idoser, and did it actually work? Cause that's still not clear to me


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 30, 2012)

I get high by watching Prince Adam sing that song.


I tried iDoser, btw... Doesn't work. Just got a headache. Though I was trying that Gates of Hell crap...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

I live, sir. I live.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=694uTzyi9JU


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 31, 2012)

Eating a hunk of blue cheese right before going to sleep.

Don't ask. Just do it.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 3, 2012)

dried idoser.  did nothing.


----------



## 1NOOB (Feb 3, 2012)

iv run out of weed so i took some dxm with nothing else (i extracted it, and it is legal xD (cough medecine)))

http://taimapedia.org/index.php?title=Dxm


----------



## alphamule (Feb 4, 2012)

Does sex, food, video games, taking risks, or physical exertion count?  Those are the most popular ones on here, I bet.  

Personally, I'd expect your favorite music to relax you more than that idoser junk.  I fell asleep to Nine Inch Nails just yesterday for example.  Some people like fans or recordings of waves.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 4, 2012)

get in a elevator.


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 4, 2012)

Two days ago I was trippin' balls, I had stayed up for 48 hours and had drunken four 5-hour-energies.. It was insane, I was sitting in this big easy chair looking at the reflection of pictures in my windows & everything was moving.. 0_o.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 4, 2012)

Energy drinks, coffee (Read: NOT STARBUCKS), I find when I drink them whilst hungry very odd things happen.


----------

